# TiVo HD w/ Lifetime, 500GB Drive on eBay



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I put up one of my TiVo HD units on eBay. This one has lifetime and a 500GB DVR/AV capable hard drive upgrade.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110974828530

Only asking $199 to start because the HDMI port does not work. $249 buy-it-now. Free shipping.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Unit has been sold - that was fast!


----------

